
Ask HN: How does a microwave work? - manx
Does anyone know of a good (visual) explanation of how it actually works? I&#x27;m not satisfied with the Wikipedia explanation.<p>Is the heated food different (healthiness) from heating it with a regular oven? Is there robust scientific evidence?
======
tobylane
The healthiness of the water being heated by microwaves is unaffected, some of
it is simply steam. The healthiness of the food being heated by the air in an
oven is largely unaffected (singeing and bioavailability aside). The main
difference is that the food will be cooked (tender) in a microwave without
reaching a vitamin-destroying temperature that ovens are used at.

Can you be specific what you're missing out on/coming from, is it non-ionising
radiation?

------
kleer001
Only the water is heated up because they frequency of the energy coming from
the inside is 2,450 MHz. How? Torque. The light rubs the water molecules.

The science is rock solid. It's completely safe.

Here's some math:

[http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/microwave_water.html](http://www1.lsbu.ac.uk/water/microwave_water.html)

